# Weekend Sail from Annapolis to Baltimore



## langianeseli (Jul 7, 2009)

So I am going to a wedding Saturday in the Inner Harbor of Baltimore and I would like to mix it in with a small cruising trip - Backcreek, Annapolis to the Inner Harbor of Baltimore.

My timeline would be to leave Friday - early morning and arrive in the Inner Harbor, sometime Friday evening. Then sleep on the boat Friday, hang out in the Inner Harbor and go to the wedding Saturday evening, and then sail back on Sunday.

So here are my questions, but feel free to offer advice about any part of the trip, or to offer money saving ideas:

1. Is there a free place/good anchorage to stay at Friday night in the harbor or is it better just to get a slip at the Baltimore Marine Center? Is the Baltimore Marine Center a good, safe place to stay? I planned on trying to at least get a slip for Saturday so we could shower up. 

(I know there were some similiar discussions about this on the 4th of July/Baltimore forum, but I am looking for more detailed up-to-date info)

2. Any Itinerary suggestions..this will be my first sail up there - but 10 hrs Friday seems like plenty time to make a one-way trip there and 10 hrs Sunday for the trip back.


----------



## MorgaNado (Jan 16, 2008)

*Back Creek to Baltimore is EASY!*

In our 37 Beneteau, we make this trip about twice a month, during the sailing season. It takes us, directly, five hours; with some, or all sailing, depending on the wind, up to seven hours.

Don't let the Patapsco River tide discourage you -- it can be very strong. Look at the Tide Location Selection for Maryland to get the tides on your side. Going back will be better, no matter which way the tide is going.

There is a small anchorage between Baltimore Marine Center and Anchorage Marina. Anchorage Marina is where we keep our boat, and, you may find a little more comfortable to transient.


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

We just spent a weekend at Inner Harbor East Marina. We loved the location, and the price was very reasonable.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Annapolis to Baltimore is an easy run. We do it on avg in 3 1/2 hrs but that's at 7.5 to 8 kts. You can figure your time accordingly. It certainly wont take you 10 hrs. Inner Harbor East runs $2.10 a ft and is very convenient to Fells Pt and Inner Harbor. Their facilities are presently in trailers. They have showers although nothing fancy. The only advice I have for running the Patapsco is to keep a sharp eye out for floating debris. With all the shipping piers there's always something getting knocked into the water. Some of it can be rather large. Have a good trip.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Annapolis- Inner Harbor. EASY. I find the best and most under-rated place to stay is the City of Baltimore Public Dock. The transient rate is about $1.50/ft, and they share the same air-conditioned showers with the Inner Harbor Marina, that costs almost twice as much. There always seems to be room, reservations are not needed, even on 4th of July. 
Marc


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc, Is there any info on the City of Baltimore Public Dock anywhere on the web? We've thought about staying there, but coudn't find any details. I was under the, obviously mistaken, assumption that CoBPD had no facilities other than dock space. We have visited friends at Inner Harbor Marina. The facilities there are very nice. - Ray


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Ray, I'm not aware of a website, but for the last 3 years, or so, the city dockmasters office has been in the same lobby as the Inner Harbor Marina. 
Docking is on a first come basis, and there always seems to be room. After you tie up, the dockmaster usually shows up and writes you up. When you go to the office, they'll give you a pass card for the showers, which also works for the lounge for internet access. All of these facilties are Inner Harbor Marinas & the Citys. A real bargain.
Marc


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Sightseeing along the way*

The Francis Scott Key buoy. 
Key Buoy | Justin Ayers


----------



## Chris59 (Sep 14, 2009)

MJBrown said:


> Annapolis to Baltimore is an easy run. We do it on avg in 3 1/2 hrs but that's at 7.5 to 8 kts. You can figure your time accordingly. It certainly wont take you 10 hrs. Inner Harbor East runs $2.10 a ft and is very convenient to Fells Pt and Inner Harbor. Their facilities are presently in trailers. They have showers although nothing fancy. The only advice I have for running the Patapsco is to keep a sharp eye out for floating debris. With all the shipping piers there's always something getting knocked into the water. Some of it can be rather large. Have a good trip.


My wife and I just made reservations to stay at Inner Harbor East this week and found out the dockage is free Tuesday thru Thursday!

They did say they charge for electric, ($8 a night,) but that we can live with.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Inner Harbor East is our home port. I know they're offering specials in an effort to bring in more transient business. Their price per foot is pretty reasonable as well. Enjoy Baltimore and ne sure to hit Fells Point. Too many places to grab a drink and a meal to even begin to mention other than our favorite One Eye'd Mike's on Bond St. It's just a few blocks from the marina.


----------



## Chris59 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks MJ,

I promised my wife I'd take her to Little Italy for dinner but seeing how we'll be in town for a few days we might try your suggestion too.

I guess whatever I save on dockage I'll end up spending in town (I'm not sure if that is good or bad?)


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

if you forget the electric and shower part fells point is free to tie up in, if you come give me a pm and we can have a beer some where. i spend a fair amount of weekends in fells point.

edit if you eat in little italy, cafe gia is decent but has typical little italy prices but it is a byob for now, so you could save some there. i guess i do enough work for cafe gia i can recommend them.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes you'll definately spend the money elsewhere  Little Italy has some very nice but pricey places to eat. As does the area surrounding the marina referred to as Inner Harbor "East". We prefer the bars/resturants in Fells Pt. Check at the office when you check in, they have a book of menus from resturants. Some even have discounts if you mention the marina. We just ate at Dolce Notte in Little Italy and saved 20%. Food was very good as was the service. BTW if you like live music and an eclectic atmosphere try the Cats Eye Pub in Fells Pt. They always have good bands, switching out several times in a day. Have a good trip.
Mike


----------



## Chris59 (Sep 14, 2009)

scottyt: I think I'll pass on the public docking idea, after having an unwanted guest come aboard while tied up in front of Harbor Place we either stay on the hook or at a "secure" marine. 

Now if you're buying maybe we can meet up for a beer, but be warned....I have a big liver. 

Mike: We arrived today and the woman in the office told us about Della (Dolce) Notte...I think we're going to try that tonight. There's a lot of places we'd like to visit (Fells Point, Canton and the Aquarium) so it looks we're staying put for now. For the $8/day for electric and free cable I can't complain....oh yeah, the dockhand was even nice enough to lend me a cable cord...I forgot mine.

Well, off to dinner!


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris, I hope you enjoyed dinner. FYI the acquarium has a Friday night special where you can get in after 5:00 for a greatly reduced price. I don't think they do the dolphin show but the rest of the place is open. If you have kids with you and it's warm enough take them to the Fountain Park next to the Welcome Ctr in Inner Harbor. They have foutains that shoot up out of the ground accompanied by music. It looked like so much fun I almost jumped in with the kids 
Mike


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris, how was the trip to Baltimore?
Mike


----------



## Chris59 (Sep 14, 2009)

Mike,

We had a great time. Inner Harbor East might not be the flashest marina in town but they have a great location and the people there couldn't of been nicer to us. I asked the gentleman in the office where Mike (MJBrown) kept his boat, he sent me to a pretty new looking Beneteau, is that you? 

Oh, yeah, D. Notte was an excellent recommendation..thank you.

-Chris


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris, glad to hear you enjoyed Baltimore. Yes the marina is not the classiest place at the moment but will be a tad better once they move the office into the new Legg Mason building that towers over it. Also glad to hear you liked Della Notte. Wouldn't want the wife unhappy would we? 

As for the pretty new Beneteau yes that's ours. We took bought it after last years show. Matter of fact it was the 43 at the show.

Mike


----------



## Chris59 (Sep 14, 2009)

MJBrown said:


> As for the pretty new Beneteau yes that's ours. We took bought it after last years show. Matter of fact it was the 43 at the show.
> 
> Mike


I thought I recognized my drool stains from the show.

That is one beautiful boat.


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks Chris, we're pretty happy with her. At this point I'm getting more familiar with trimming her our under different conditions. Set her up right and she's pretty quick. She's also very comfortable down below. Something that keeps the Admiral happy


----------



## mjkst89 (May 25, 2012)

Hi, I am new to sailing and new to the forum; I apologize in advance if this is not the appropriate thread. I was wondering if someone could offer some advice on a good boat size (22-27) ft, type (swing keel/fixed), etc for sailing in the Chesapeake area? I am not looking to spend too much money but have recently passed the ASA basic keel boat course and am anxious to take this to the next level.

Further, I heard Rock Hall is a good/safe place to keep a boat and would offer many sailing destinations (in all directions). Would a boat (22-27) be large enough to sail in the Chesapeake? Also, would it be sufficient for weekend sailing via live-aboard? Any suggestions as where to sail? destinations? travel times? etc.

Thanks!!

Mike


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Your question would get more visibility in it's own thread, in the general area, or over in the "Destinations>Cheseapeake Bay" area, but you didn't commit a faux pas by putting it here.

I started out with a Coronado 25 and sailed it all over the Bay- Oxford, Annapolis, Solomons and other intermediate destinations. I have a friend who's spent the last two months living aboard a Precision 23, sailing all over the Bay as well.

The bottom line is- If your boat is in good repair, and you don't take stupid chances, and closely monitor the weather, you can go all over the place.


----------

